
Elizabeth Holmes, Somehow, Is Trying to Start a New Company - lnguyen
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/06/elizabeth-holmes-is-trying-to-start-a-new-company
======
horsecaptin
The headline is misleading. It is an opinion piece trying to promote a book.
Your attempts to skim through it to find information about the new company
will fail.

~~~
Bucephalus355
Is this some PR firm hired by Holmes to post negative content? Or Holmes
herself? I feel like there are only 10 ppl in the world who would really
believe the above statement / stand to gain from it.

The book he is “promoting” is the one he wrote about Theranos / Holmes fraud.
It’s incredibly germane to the article.

~~~
inteleng
The article is badly written, if true. The title is almost entirely unrelated
to the content.

~~~
jpz
It's a hook to the article, the article covers the podcast interview - and the
hook is hearing that Holmes is looking for new VC funds.

That's interesting in as much as it reveals her shamelessness, I don't see on
what basis you call that "bad writing".

Secondly, article titles are not always chosen by the column author, but by
the editorial team - if you don't like an article title - you are sometimes
more exact to call it bad editorial.

------
sharemywin
She seems a little like Madoff.

------
jpz
She should do something in the crypto space, looks like a perfect fit.

------
nudpiedo
TL;DR read the title and the last paragraph.

